# How does my 10g look?



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a photo of the fully planted 10g I have: 



The plants in it are: Rotala Indica, Mayaca (fluvians?), Cabomba Caroliniana, Echnidorus (Bleheri?)-Amazon Swords, Java moss and in the front left an Aponogeton Crispus and a anubias Nana just in front of the driftwood.

It is currently growing under a 20w Plant light and I plan to start dosing ferts in the near future.


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Wow! You Have Done A Pretty Good Job!!!
I Totally Think You're Betta Fits The Aquarium Theme.
What Are All The Fish You Got In There?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Nice lookin tank, i would also like to know what fish you keep, cause the pic is a little to far away to recognize them all *


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

It is a little bit overstocked right now but the list is: Guppies (living up to the millions fish nickname) one Red wag platy, Skye (betta) 3 Sterba cories 2 oto, 2 RCS and one Kuhli loach. the loach will be moving to the 29 once he grows a little bit. Also the guppies will be turned into store credit at the LFs once they grow a little bit more


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice. Whats with the water level? 
Gotta love that Aponogeton, I break for Aponogeton too. Been over ten years since I did a planted tank though!


----------



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

The water level is a little bit low because I just put a couple of new guppies in and I learned after having to knock a feisty Gourami back into the 29g to lower the water level for a couple of days after putting new fish in just in case they like to jump.  I'm not kidding about knocking him back into the tank. I had just opened the lid to feed the 29g when the gourami leaped out of the water for the food in my hand and I jerked and knocked him back into the water. That was a couple of weeks ago and he quit the jumping after a couple of days but it made me institute new procedures with new fish lol. I will post another pic in a day or two when I raise the water level again. For a gourami his jumping was pretty impressive. I lowered the water level about 3-4 inches in that tank and he would still almost clear the lid.


----------



## OP_tiMus-pRiME (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, looks like a very nice tank you have there! I love the cabomba, they have always been one of my favorites


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice tank. I love the betta in there and hope he loves it in there too as it does look like you have provided him with a great home.

Thank you so much for sharing this with us. It is a great tank.

Rose


----------

